# States where Adultery is "Illegal"



## rdean (Aug 17, 2010)

Adultery is illegal in the following states:

North Carolina 

Rhode Island

Kansas

Massachusetts

Colorado 

Florida 

South Carolina 

Tennessee 

Virginia 

Utah 

Missouri 

Mississippi 

Georgia 

Indiana 

Maryland 

Arizona 

Michigan 

Illinois 

Why aren't politicians charged with a crime if adultery is illegal?

But since 1980, the two groups have taken diverging paths. Women without undergraduate degrees have remained at about the same rate, their risk of divorce or separation within the first 10 years of marriage hovering at around 35 percent. But for college graduates, the divorce rate in the first 10 years of marriage has plummeted to just over 16 percent of those married between 1990 and 1994 from 27 percent of those married between 1975 and 1979. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/04/19/health/19divo.html


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 17, 2010)

California on there?  Is it???  No????

Whew!


----------



## syrenn (Aug 17, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> California on there?  Is it???  No????
> 
> Whew!




lol...that was the same thing i looked at...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 17, 2010)

Beats me why people aren't arrested for committing adultery.  Another odd thing...  It's against the law to commit suicide but you don't see many people getting arrested for doing it.  Why is that????


----------



## hjmick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll worry about this shit when those states actually enforce said law.


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Beats me why people aren't arrested for committing adultery.  Another odd thing...  It's against the law to commit suicide but you don't see many people getting arrested for doing it.  Why is that????



Because they are put in mental hospitals.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 17, 2010)

It was ilegal in oregon until 1970, but the last prosecution was in 1912.   We were all honest people in the interim.   Really!


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 18, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Beats me why people aren't arrested for committing adultery.  Another odd thing...  It's against the law to commit suicide but you don't see many people getting arrested for doing it.  Why is that????



I'll bet you are an embalmer in real life.


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> Adultery is illegal in the following states:
> 
> North Carolina
> 
> ...



Rut ro....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> Adultery is illegal in the following states:
> 
> North Carolina
> 
> ...



What a disjointed, unreadable mishmash of two totally unrelated subjects.  You've outdone yourself this time.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 18, 2010)

hjmick said:


> I'll worry about this shit when those states actually enforce said law.



They do.  What rdean, Queen of Illiteracy, forgets to mention is that it's not illegal under the criminal code in those states.  It's a CIVIL court matter, meaning that it's enforced by giving your spouse virtually everything you own if and when the adultery is proven in a divorce case.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> Adultery is illegal in the following states:
> 
> North Carolina
> 
> ...



Because it is one of those stupid laws that no one enforces. 
\Not to mention that any attempt to enforce it would result in a Constitutional challenge.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > I'll worry about this shit when those states actually enforce said law.
> ...



This is an incorrect statement of the law. At least as it regards Virginia. In Virginia, adultery is a class 5 FELONY as is conspiring to have your spouse commit adultery.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2010)

This was enforced within the last 5 or so years here. However, it was a bizarre set of facts involving a local public official and a pissed off wife. The Commonwealth's attorney at first refused to enforce the law, then after pressure was applied, ended up enforcing it.

Before then it had been a while.

I think there was a New York "sex on a public picnic table" case in New York recently where it was enforced. Somebody remember that?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Conspiring to have your spouse commit adultery?  What the hell is that?


----------



## Father Time (Aug 18, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Inviting your spouse to have a 3-some?


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Well, you could take it a number of ways. One hypothetical is that you wish to get rid of your spouse on favorable terms. So, you contract for a detective to follow her and get evidence. You also conspire with a fellow to hit on her and seduce her. The detective get evidence of the adultery and you don't pay support. Neat package, huh.

Or, swinging would fit into that. You make plans for your and your spouse to meet Mr. X and his wife at Motel 6 for the purposes of having glorious 4 way sex. You have both been guilty of conspiring for purpose of having your spouse commit adultery. Maybe all four, who knows how it shakes out.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 18, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Yes, you arrange it with some guy or girl. The arranging part is conspiracy.


----------



## konradv (Aug 23, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Setting up a threesome?!?!


----------



## blackrosetbr (Dec 21, 2014)

It should be enforced, I got married 4 months ago, my wife cheated on me 2 months ago, if she didnt mean her vows to me, she never should have said them. If I took actions in to my own hands, I would go to prison.


----------

